# Why?????



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Why advertise 2 ex breeding queens *FREE* and *unspayed*!!!!

Free To A Good Home Two Adult British Blue Girls
£0
Posted 1 hour ago
For Sale | Cats | British Shorthair
I Have A 2 Year Old And A 3 Year Old Pedigree British Blue Girls Free To A Good Home Can G....see


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Because some people just dont give a damn!!!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Maybe if you mail Kelly-Joy she will be able to help get the poor babes to a safe place?


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Poor girls.
Sounds like they have served a purpose and now get rid.
How can people be so cruel.
I would love another British but at the moment I can't.
I hope someone can give them a loving home that so much deserve.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

because they are only interested in making money not spending money on neutering.
poor girls i hope they find a loving home.


----------



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)

Thats crazy  all our ex breeding BSH queens and studs always go on to be rehomed desexed. They are also never given away  we sell them for $250/350 bucks. That way we know they are going some where they will be loved. Some people sadly do not care, and will breed them as many times a year as they can, once the cats is no good fling it out like trash. Then they will start again with last seasons kittens 

We took in a fair few cats over the years from breeders like this, that just wanted them gone. We then desexed them, loved them, fed them up, then found the forever retirement home they deserved. We had a really bad one 2 years ago, we took in 12 BSH, that all had chlamydia , fleas, mites, worms and ringworm. took us months of TLC and meds, but all 12 were rehomed in the end and loving their new lifes  They were all from a BSH breeder not far from us, who just did not care, RSPCA took in her MC and Bengal's. We had gone there to look at a kitten but seen this and almost died. Could not leave them like it.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

The ad is still there but it isn't "open" and has no contact details, which is odd.


----------

